# Kill Bill



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

ok who is pumped up about the next Quentin Tarantino movie _Kill Bill_.  I loved the other three movies he did so i cant wait, i might camp out 

http://www.apple.com/trailers/miramax/kill_bill/

http://www.apple.com/trailers/miramax/kill_bill/volume_I/


----------



## adambyte (Sep 23, 2003)

Dude, my roommate just showed me the trailer. Freakin' KICK ASS. :-D


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah, me too I can't wait for those Volumes!  

Kill Bill is going to be a bloody mess


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

hahaha yeah it is


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 23, 2003)

I want to see that movie. 

Guys, don't forget XBill and XGates games. XBill is for Linux, XGates for macs ... you kill Bills that install Windows on your computers. Hilarious. Anti stress


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

Wait...what's the movie about?!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

Not really sure, it looks like Uma Thurmen's character is breaking away from a secret group or something, idk really.  Since its written by Tarantino it should be really good, with a great sense of humor, and many cool twists


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

Who's this Tarntino guy? I don't think I've ever heard of him...or seen one of his movies.

And don't worry...plenty more questions are coming.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

Quentin Tarantino
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 is the writer and director of Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, and Jackie Brown.  He also wrote True Romance which was directed by Tony Scott..i think.  His films are either loved or hated by people, but have a very unique style and view i think, plus the dialogue is very cool to again IMO.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

oh yeah, the reason people get excited for his newest film is that it will be the 1st since 1997 too


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, sounds cool. I saw the trailer on TV just barely and was utterly confused to say the least. But it looks like my kind of movie.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

the second trailer i posted shows a little more but it does look confusing to say the least


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

So are these like major motion picture films? Or are they like films that never make it to theatres and are only released on DVD or what the first week?

Hopefully it's not rated R. Is there a rating yet? I havn't seen one.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

all the other films i mentioned were huge, Pulp Fiction which many regard as the best was a nominated for A few Oscars, all are pretty well known, they all are rated R and i expect this to be too, the language in each movie is very very very vulgar sorry


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

I loved him on Alias.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 24, 2003)

He was also in From Dawn Till Dusk 1 with Clooney! 

Before Pulp Fiction I wasn't afraid of needles! But afterwards...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 24, 2003)

hahaha very true,  

before Pulp Fiction i wasnt afraid of Redneck Shop shop owners


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 24, 2003)

Ouch!


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Hehe, I just watched the trailers, and I like the part where the guy jumps on her sword. 

Silly rabbit...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 26, 2003)

yeah that movie is gonna be pretty insane, i cant wait


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 29, 2003)

hahhaha Quentin Tarantino was on Jay Leno tonight and he was sooo wasted, it was hilarious.  

Movie is out Oct. 10


----------



## cfleck (Oct 11, 2003)

WARNING** 
VERY STRONG OPINIONS FOLLOW


i saw this movie last night and it flat out sucked to say it kindly.

the fight scenes were cool for about 5 minutes, but the fact that they lasted what seemed like hours at a time made it a bit much.  

oh yeah, its bloody.  which is "interesting" at first, but like the rest of the movie, it gets real old real fast.  

and the way they end the first one with that bit of suspense to get you to come to  the sequel is a stretch.

i won't be seeing the sequel.  not unless someone ties me down and forces me to watch it.  i heard a quote about how Q goes out and expect to delight or offend.  well i wasn't offended by the movie subject or actions.  i was offended by the fact that it was a waste of my time.  

he should have staying in hiding.


----------



## cfleck (Oct 11, 2003)

and there were 2 screw ups.

uma says entropy instead of atrophy and when they are dscribing the people by lucy lui's side they say "to her right..." but they actually mean 'to her left."

just a little fyi


----------



## Trip (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks for the head up cf25!


----------



## MikeXpop (Oct 11, 2003)

I actually thought it was quite good.

I say that expecting the film to be a really fun, interesting, and overall cool action film.

I got what I thought I was going to get. If you're expecting "The Matrix", you're going to be disappointed. If you were expecting a rather basic plot line with great fight scenes and an overall atmosphere of "cool", then it will deliver. For example, one scene (well, collection of scenes) was shown in anime. The major fight scene is in black and white. Why? Because it better accentuated the mood. Tarentino is the king of making cool movies, and this film is no exception.

I recommend you see it, but I also recommend you know what you're seeing before you watch it.


----------



## cfleck (Oct 11, 2003)

i'll admit there were cool points, but it was a major letdown from his previous films in my opinon.  

my view is that if he would have cut out chunks of the way too long fight scenes they could have made it one movie.  instead it felt like a whole lot of long and boring.  

i don't know.  maybe it just isn't my thing.  but i liked pf and jb.  go figure.


----------



## Trip (Oct 11, 2003)

So how's the cinematography in the movie? What I notice in a lot of movies isn't the actual plot and what's going on, I look at the design of the set, the color schemes going on, and what kind of angles were used.

Basically the Matrix was great for me, the cinematography was really amazing! Can't say the same for the sequel though.

How's Kill Bill stack up here?


----------



## cfleck (Oct 11, 2003)

from that p.o.v., trip its really good.  the "way" he portrays the story is A+.  it is just overshadowed by lack of purpose, story, entertainment, etc.


----------



## brianleahy (Oct 11, 2003)

I saw it today, and I loved it, no apologies, no qualifications.  This is what I'd call a 'great B-movie'.   It's a very good film with an impossible combination of super-hype and the legacy of Pulp Fiction to live up to.   It sure as h@ll beats the pants off Jackie Brown.

It helped that I had read QT's interview in Playboy, and knew what to expect.  QT wanted to make a blood-soaked, kung-fu revenge flick, like those he enjoyed in his younger days in the 1970s, and the film is jam-packed with references to 70s films and TV programs.

The soundtrack includes musical cues from 70s TV shows (the sounds heard whenever Uma locks eyes with her next victim are from a TV theme song, though I don't recall which show)  The movie begins with a vintage 70's theater title card: "Our Feature Presentation" over a funky kaliedescope visual.  As Uma takes a flight into Tokyo, the airplane is intentionally very, VERY fake-looking.   She carries a huge, lethal sword on the plane with her, leaning it right next to her seat.   

There is ample sick humor; whenever someone is killed or maimed - decapitated, arm cut off, etc. - ridiculous quantities of blood spray out like water from a shower head.   There is even a roughly 10-minute anime sequence in the middle.

It has a few good scenes of QT dialogue (though, I will admit, no exchanges to compare with Travolta and Jackson in PF).

Don't go for plot; here it is in a nutshell: Uma is a professional assassin who 4 years earlier quit her job, intending to get married and settle down.  Her former employer, unhappy with her resignation, sends a death squad to her wedding killing everyone but her, and leaving her in a coma.  She awakes 4 years later and begins a campaign of lethal retribution.   There's also a subplot about her daughter that is barely hinted at in Vol1.

That's it -- no story surprises at all.  It's not where the story goes, it's how it gets there.  If you're interested in seeing HOW she wreaks revenge, you will love the film.  If this doesn't interest you, save your money.

For the record, my wife hated it, but that didn't surprise me.  Screen blood and gore bother her a lot.


----------



## chevy (Dec 5, 2003)

It's just fun, full of fun...


----------



## phatcactus (Dec 5, 2003)

I saw half of it a few weeks ago.  I heard it'd be bloody, but holy christ!  I had to get up half way through because I just couldn't watch any more.

What a loser.  

The movie itself seemed like it'd've been absolutely fantastic if I'd've stayed, as it had that cheesy kung-fu thing goin' for it and a very interesting story, but oh, my poor innocent lil' heart.  :'(


----------



## toast (Dec 6, 2003)

*Exceptional*

Just saw it one hour ago. Kill Bill vol. 1 is the perfect cocktail of action, brilliant filming and beautiful soundtrack I expected from Tarantino.

Strangely enough, I never liked Pulp Fiction. I hated Jackie Brown (fell asleep in the middle). Reservoir Dogs was a masterpiece. What I liked in Reservoir is back in Kill Bill: rough plot, loads of half-serious half-fun ultraviolence, excellent music.

I may sound a bit too enthusiastic about this film, but I really enjoyed my 2 hours watching Thurman slicing Japanese bufoons into tiny pieces. So both thumbs up !


----------

